# Steam for linux beta!



## Easy Rhino (Oct 27, 2012)

I can't believe I am actually seeing the day where Linux will FINALLY have a gaming platform!   

Just go here http://www.valvesoftware.com/linuxsurvey.php

and fill out the survey.

They want experienced Linux users who already play games using Wine. That is at least what I gather from reading around different user communities. 

Time to wipe out Windows 8 and go back to CentOS


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 27, 2012)

I think it's a pretty good idea, it gives us choice or more of it, i heard about this a while ago, been waiting for it to get into gear, thanx for posting.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 27, 2012)

Very cool...though, like on Steam on OS X, this really can't remove the need for Windows from my life (as a gamer).

Edit: Why CentOS on the desktop?


----------



## Kreij (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm a little confused (not unusual).
Couldn't you run the Steam client under Wine? If so, how does a native Linux Steam client help since you will still need Wine to run any non-Linux ported games?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 27, 2012)

thanks for the information, 
i'm very excited , my mint and slackware box is ready to test this one..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 27, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I'm a little confused (not unusual).
> Couldn't you run the Steam client under Wine? If so, how does a native Linux Steam client help since you will still need Wine to run any non-Linux ported games?



native linux steam means actual support from steam on a linux platform. that is a big deal because it means from a business perspective that the most successful digital distribution company is now actively supporting a client for Linux and potentially many of their own games. active support means a significant financial investment into the platform.

from a technical perspective it means actual libraries native to linux that will run natively with the linux kernel and probably proprietary drivers running opengl. it reduces the hassle of having to run valve games under wine and it promotes the opengl community and the linux community as a whole. with steam leading the way, we should see other companies begin to follow.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 27, 2012)

I know the future potential, ER, just wondering if it made any difference at the moment.

PS. How's the family? Hope all is well !!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 27, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I know the future potential, ER, just wondering if it made any difference at the moment.
> 
> PS. How's the family? Hope all is well !!



i believe it will make a difference in game play but won't know for sure until i get to try it!


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 28, 2012)

This will be awesome for the several hundred PC gamers that run linux


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 28, 2012)

Cheeky^lol, if steam goes full linux, more will use it, i will anyways.


----------



## vega22 (Oct 28, 2012)

i am only on doze as its too much faff to get most games working on linux, once origin follows suit bye bye microsoft.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 28, 2012)

mediasorcerer said:


> Cheeky^lol, if steam goes full linux, more will use it, i will anyways.





marsey99 said:


> i am only on doze as its too much faff to get most games working on linux, once origin follows suit bye bye microsoft.



exactly. a lot of people want to use linux as a daily OS but won't because they can't play their AAA titles without having to go through the hassle of running WINE. 

things are changing and for the better. another OS platform for games will only increase the level of competition thus creating even more games for us to play!


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 28, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I know the future potential, ER, just wondering if it made any difference at the moment.



Left 4 Dead 2 should be out for linux sometime soon, and hopefully Team Fortress 2 sometime.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 28, 2012)

I personally am a little excited at the prospect of running Steam under Linux.  I'm holding off on Windows 8...hoping XP and 7 will be the last Microsoft software I feel obligated to run under the hood.

Best,

LC


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 6, 2012)

two things!!!!

nvidia has doubled their performance in linux 

and apparently they let slip that steam for linux will be out TODAY   

prepare your desktops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/06/nvidia_heralds_steam_for_linux/two things!!!! nvidia has doubled their performance in linux


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 6, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> two things!!!!
> 
> nvidia has doubled their performance in linux
> 
> ...


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 6, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> This will be awesome for the several *million* PC gamers that run linux



ftfy


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/250x250/24005203.jpg



what if i told you, running steam in WINE is not a long term solution. ive been using it for years and it is far from perfect. having a native steam client is a BIG deal.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 6, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> what if i told you, running steam in WINE is not a long term solution. ive been using it for years and it is far from perfect. having a native steam client is a BIG deal.



I want to see this happen too! I wished all game makers would have a linux version cause I would be all for using some linux.


----------



## Guitar (Nov 6, 2012)

If they got it running and ported a good amount of games over I'd start switching over to Linux. Especially after Windows 8. Interested to see if developers take to this change...


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 6, 2012)

sadly, i didn't get their linux beta client invitation card 
does anyone here get the beta client?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 7, 2012)

i also did not receive an invite and i have been running linux for 12 years! i think it is because i don't always use ubuntu as the desktop os. oh well, i can wait a bit i guess...


----------



## Novulux (Nov 7, 2012)

When applying, I didn't choose Ubuntu for the Linux options, but reflecting on it, I should have.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 7, 2012)

Novulux said:


> When applying, I didn't choose Ubuntu for the Linux options, but reflecting on it, I should have.



same. it would take 20 minutes to get ubuntu up and running but oh well.


----------



## Novulux (Nov 22, 2012)

Well they sent out 5000 more invites, and I got in despite running another distro...
Installed Ubuntu and got Steam. Free Serious Sam 3:BFE for testing.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 22, 2012)

Novulux said:


> Well they sent out 5000 more invites, and I got in despite running another distro...
> Installed Ubuntu and got Steam. Free Serious Sam 3:BFE for testing.



i am jelly!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 30, 2012)

Just got my invite today. Currently downloading the games over my work's sluggish 7Mb DSL connection, but we'll see how they run on 12.04 with a 2600K 4.4GHz and a GTX 465 using the 310 proprietary drivers.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 30, 2012)

man, i wish i got an invite!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 30, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> man, i wish i got an invite!



I got one......to bad Ill never use it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 30, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I got one......to bad Ill never use it.



no you!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 1, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> no you!



Wish I could man. But the group I beta with is closed. Honestly I would give it to you but its against the NDA.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 6, 2012)

woot got my invite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!wahooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 7, 2012)

Finally, the "Linux Champion" can play TF2 natively on Linux now lol.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 7, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Finally, the "Linux Champion" can play TF2 natively on Linux now lol.



lol. seems like steam sent out a bunch of invites to people not using ubuntu. however, checking the forums getting this to work on centos is going to be a big pain.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Dec 9, 2012)

has anyone here played "serious sam 3 BFE" in linux machine? 
currently waiting trine 2 being able to be played in linux


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 9, 2012)

SIGSEGV said:


> has anyone here played "serious sam 3 BFE" in linux machine?



I have. It runs really well, disregarding some few linux-specific and opengl-specific bugs that were not ironed out yet.

After hosting a few listen servers with a lot of players, I can say: it's MUCH better on linux. While on Windows, everyone has a bit of lag when there are many people connected. And the lag becomes much worse if I am also recording. Also, when recording on windows, the FPS drops a lot for everyone - me and all those who are connected (because the "game engine FPS" drops). While on linux, it's flawless. Even If I record, I only get a small FPS drop. And everyone has no lag and no FPS drops. (BTW, please take note at my CPU.)

That said: Win7's CPU scheduler can suck on this!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone using AMD cards? Using Steam on my test machine at work (2600K, GTX 465, Ubuntu 12.04 x86_64) was a breeze but my home desktop (3770K, HD 7970, same distro) doesn't work right. TF2 won't launch (OpenGL error), drivers won't install from the Additional Drivers screen and I did install Cat12.11b11 using a guide on the net but it doesn't seem to be working either. Maybe I'll go green next time as I had forgotten how cheesy AMD's drivers are.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 10, 2012)

Sabayon (not with Gnome 3 because of it's heavy use of HW acc., MATE is a good choice) still distributes the propietary AMD Linux drivers throught their Package Manager so it might be easier to work from there (or use Synaptic to install stuff in Ubuntu, the "restricted drivers" app has been horrible for years no matter what). I don't know whether Steam 4 Lin works on Sabayon though (if it is available as a .run or .sh file or available through Rigo it will)..


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 10, 2012)

Unfortunately, Steam only seems to be distributed as a .deb package. I'm in no way "experienced" with Linux, but I did build the AMD drivers from the .run binary and they "seemed" to install, but it seems like everyone running AMD cards is experiencing this exact issue. At least I own several NVIDIA cards, but unfortunately they don't compare to my 7950 performance-wise. I think I might try my Intel 4000HD for shits and giggles with the latest Mesa driver to see how/if it runs.

There is a PPA for AMD drivers (saw it in the problems thread) but people reported that the driver from there didn't seem to help any.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 10, 2012)

Then try it in ubuntu or Mint using Synaptic for the drivers this time, not the software center or .run files.

Edit: Sabayon has got Steam in the package manager (search and install it using Rigo) and try installing Catalyst version 12.10 or 12.11 using the same method (CCC is called amdccle, best install that first). Don't forget to reboot.


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 10, 2012)

I have TF2 beta running on Ubuntu 12.10 on my A6-3500.


Edit: Well damn, they even updated it so it just works... Wierd. Only thing I have is 12.11beta11 driver.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 10, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> I have TF2 beta running on Ubuntu 12.10 on my A6-3500.
> 
> 
> Edit: Well damn, they even updated it so it just works... Wierd. Only thing I have is 12.11beta11 driver.



What method did you use to install your drivers? I know the crappy Additional Drivers window is finally gone in 12.10, but I was wondering if you used a PPA or downloaded the .run and built it yourself.


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 10, 2012)

I just download the .run file and ran it, and then selected install.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 10, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> I just download the .run file and ran it, and then selected install.



which OS ?


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 10, 2012)

Seeing how Gabe Newell confirmed Steambox is coming, it is likely they will use a Linux distro for the console rather than paying up for pricey MS liscensing fees.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 10, 2012)

Ravenas said:


> Seeing how Gabe Newell confirmed Steambox is coming, it is likely they will use a Linux distro for the console rather than paying up for pricey MS liscensing fees.



yup. i wonder though if they are going to create their own ubuntu spin. that would be AWESOME!


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 10, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> which OS ?



Ubuntu 12.10. Was an answer to how I install drivers.


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 10, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> yup. i wonder though if they are going to create their own ubuntu spin. that would be AWESOME!



Most likely. The next runner up would probably be Mint? I'm not really a big Linux user.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 10, 2012)

Seeing how they collaborate with ubuntu devs, I'd put my money on an Ubuntu derivative made and/or sponsored by Valve.


----------



## Pehla (Dec 11, 2012)

hey guys..i just got invite for beta steam..and instaled it and instaled team fortres 2 on my linux mint 14..
but i have some problem..my game just drop when it start..valve logo apears and loading screen and it just disapear..now i do use laptop with interrgated graphics but it sohuld be able to handle that game easily
laptop have hd 3650m graphic on board,and i was wonderig how to chek if new drivers are available?i been searching on internet for while and found that many people have same problem but didnt find solution to it..
so i return to place of our salvation to find help here!! anyone have some idea??


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 11, 2012)

Pehla said:


> hey guys..i just got invite for beta steam..and instaled it and instaled team fortres 2 on my linux mint 14..
> but i have some problem..my game just drop when it start..valve logo apears and loading screen and it just disapear..now i do use laptop with interrgated graphics but it sohuld be able to handle that game easily
> laptop have hd 3650m graphic on board,and i was wonderig how to chek if new drivers are available?i been searching on internet for while and found that many people have same problem but didnt find solution to it..
> so i return to place of our salvation to find help here!! anyone have some idea??



Look into Linux Beta Access steam group forums. They have most such cases covered.


----------



## Pehla (Dec 11, 2012)

well i was in i rush to post my problem...actualy after i restart pc(laptop) then i try the game again...,and it work'd..but i had poor performance on that game..
i was hoping that like cartoon game doesnt need top notch gear!i was wrong..,and that was the game i was looking forward to...well for now back to windows and play tera!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 11, 2012)

valvebuntu!


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 11, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> yup. i wonder though if they are going to create their own ubuntu spin. that would be AWESOME!



I would hope they do.. and make it as user friendly as possible.. Kind of like how Android is for users. I like asking Android users if they have ever used Linux, and what do they think about it? Most say "_No, never have you can't play games on Linux.._".. hehehe Then I tell them Android is a Linux based Operating System and they say, "_Wow, I didn't know that_"..hehehe They could make there on Distro and then still offer it to anyone on other major Disto's (_Ubuntu, Mint, etc.._). Here's hoping 
_*
EDIT: If they don't use Valvebuntu then they could call it Crowbar!... *_


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok I want to start getting into linux, what would be the best noobie starter distro? Mint? Ubuntu? CentOS?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok I want to start getting into linux, what would be the best noobie starter distro? Mint? Ubuntu? CentOS?



I'd suggest Linux Mint [MATE edition]

EDIT: 





Mindweaver said:


> _*EDIT: If they don't use Valvebuntu then they could call it Crowbar!... *_



+9001


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok I want to start getting into linux, what would be the best noobie starter distro? Mint? Ubuntu? CentOS?



I'd say Ubuntu, Mint, CentOS in that order.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

I just started mint downloading so I will try that first then the others. I have used Ubuntu before but got stumped on how stuff worked so uninstalled it. I need to get fresh with the terminal commands.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just started mint downloading so I will try that first then the others. I have used Ubuntu before but got stumped on how stuff worked so uninstalled it. I need to get fresh with the terminal commands.



Good luck!  If you need any help then this is the place to be.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

I love linux in the sense of android so hopefully I can get into on the PC. I have a android live disc that I use to goof off on laptops. It is very cool.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok Have linux installed but how do you install .SH files from files downloaded from the internet?


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 11, 2012)

Mint with the MATE desktop should be good (I use MATE on Sabayon), the Cinnamon desktop is not my cup of tea although it is less messy than KDE at it's default settings.
Sabayon is a good distro as well, also less bloated than Mint, when using either the MATE or Xfce edition (the "main" flavours of Sabayon, with KDE or Gnome 3 are slightly more bloated).

Pro tip: trying out distros a bit is best done by loading .iso files into VMWare Player.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok Have linux installed but how do you install .SH files from files downloaded from the internet?



chmod +x FILENAME.sh (makes it executable)
./FILENAME.sh (runs it assuming you are in the directory it is in). 

A helpful command is is "pwd" which gives you the file path to the working directory you are in.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 11, 2012)

I sure hope Valve comes out with its own distro. I might have to give it a try.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

thanks justin! I am goofing off in it now. Going to attempt to install bionc



TheMailMan78 said:


> I sure hope Valve comes out with its own distro. I might have to give it a try.



MM why don't you install virtual box (free software BTW) then download the ISO to the distro of your choosing to learn. This is what I am doing.

See what I did there!


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 11, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> chmod +x FILENAME.sh (makes it executable)


Can also be done via the properties window (right clicking on the file). And most likely the permissions are already set on "executable".



Jstn7477 said:


> ./FILENAME.sh (runs it assuming you are in the directory it is in).


I usually use "sudo sh" and paste the full path to the file behind it from the file manager. That way there is no need to navigate into the right folder with "cd". Brandon may prefer that method above the "UNIX master race" way.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

One thing I had to figure out real quick is that terminal manager is CASE sensitive! so cd /downloads is different from cd /Downloads


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> One thing I had to figure out real quick is that terminal manager is CASE sensitive! so cd /downloads is different from cd /Downloads



Also the firewall is off by default in MINT.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Also the firewall is off by default in MINT.



I do not run a firewall anyway on my machine. The firewall is dedicated to my DHCP server which is also running linux IPfire OS


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> One thing I had to figure out real quick is that terminal manager is CASE sensitive! so cd /downloads is different from cd /Downloads



Yup, just like when typing a path in Explorer.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Also the firewall is off by default in MINT.



Indeed. Sabayon does a better job at this point by asking whether the FW should be enabled during the installation.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I do not run a firewall anyway on my machine. The firewall is dedicated to my DHCP server which is also running linux IPfire OS



Cool man. Just wanted to let you know in case. It has a firewall. Its just off by default for some reason.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 11, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> I usually use "sudo sh"



Why sudo?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok I ran the file as a program and it extracted a folder called bionc but now it will not do anything else?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 11, 2012)

Vinska said:


> Why sudo?



sudo is defacto now in all enterprise environments.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 11, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> sudo is defacto now in all enterprise environments.



I mean, why do You always need to be root when running shell scripts?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 11, 2012)

Vinska said:


> I mean, why do You always need to be root when running shell scripts?



oh. well i think as you know you don't. maybe chevalr1c was referring to shell scripts that were owned by root.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 11, 2012)

So is Steam's steambox gonna run on Linux and use the "Big Picture" as GUI???


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 11, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> So is Steam's steambox gonna run on Linux use the "Big Picture" as GUI???



i think that is our hope. valvebuntu with the big picture GUI would be pretty epic


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

Just installed steam for linux!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 11, 2012)

check this out. made my own steambox!!! not a bad price and i think it will play all valve titles very well and most AAA titles on medium settings. note that the sugo comes with a psu.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

How would a A10-5800K fair for a steambox?


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 11, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> check this out. made my own steambox!!! not a bad price and i think it will play all valve titles very well and most AAA titles on medium settings. note that the sugo comes with a psu.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121211/steambox795.png



Nice! I'm looking to build one after Christmas... Ol' Saint Nick is kicking my butt..lol I still have a lot of shopping to do. My wife and I are buying our daughter a Nexus 7, the $249 variant.



brandonwh64 said:


> How would a A10-5800K fair for a steambox?



This is what I'm wanting to build mine around.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> How would a A10-5800K fair for a steambox?



probably pretty similar performance.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 11, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> probably pretty similar performance.



I don't know buddy.. Your setup should be a little stronger with the GTX 650... around 20-30% faster. I'd go your route, but it would be out of my budget... I want to get a GTX680,GTX670 or HD7970 after Christmas as well. I've priced the parts for a FM2 setup and with my spare parts laying around and i'll get out around 250-300 bucks. 

_*EDIT: But if he buys a HD6670 to CF then he should be a little stronger... but we'll have to wait and see. *_


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 11, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I don't know buddy.. Your setup should be a little stronger with the GTX 650... around 20-30% faster. I'd go your route, but it would be out of my budget... I want to get a GTX680,GTX670 or HD7970 after Christmas as well. I've priced the parts for a FM2 setup and with my spare parts laying around and i'll get out around 250-300 bucks.
> 
> _*EDIT: But if he buys a HD6670 to CF then he should be a little stronger... but we'll have to wait and see. *_



oh, did he mean the a10 proc WITHOUT a dedicated gpu??


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> oh, did he mean the a10 proc WITHOUT a dedicated gpu??



Yea just running the 7660D?


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 11, 2012)

How much WINE knowledge does one need to play around with Steambuntu? Just the basics of how to install/open c: drive?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> How much WINE knowledge does one need to play around with Steambuntu? Just the basics of how to install/open c: drive?



Wine is not need since steam has a native linux client.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 11, 2012)

I just confirmed Steam is going to have its own distro guys.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just confirmed Steam is going to have its own distro guys.



Then make it into a news post and come out of your non news posting slump!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Then make it into a news post and come out of your non news posting slump!



please...

...he is a news poster who doesn't write news
...he is a dayz owner who doesn't play dayz
...he is an apple owner who hates apple
...he is a steam for linux beta member who doesn't use steam for linux beta
...and he still writes in cursive.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> please...
> 
> ...he is a news poster who doesn't write news
> ...he is a dayz owner who doesn't play dayz
> ...



Oh mail man, what will we ever do with you!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 11, 2012)

After work if I have time Ill write a news post about it.



Easy Rhino said:


> please...
> 
> ...he is a news poster who doesn't write news
> ...he is a dayz owner who doesn't play dayz
> ...



You have one kid......I have three. I would like to see you post tons of news with three kids, wife and two jobs.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 11, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> *...and he still writes in cursive.*



I'm crying over this part!  Now my belly hurts..  



TheMailMan78 said:


> After work if I have time Ill write a news post about it. You have one kid......I have three. I would like to see you post tons of news with three kids, wife and two jobs.



Wow, sounds like you are working on a heart-a-stroke..  I'll be looking forward to all the news you have about steams Linux distro.


----------



## DannibusX (Dec 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> After work if I have time Ill write a news post about it.
> 
> 
> 
> You have one kid......I have three. I would like to see you post tons of news with three kids, wife and two jobs.



Not to mention the excessive fapping.


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 12, 2012)

Don't anger him. He lives in Florida. Aren't Floridians one upside-down-penny away from going on a face eating rampage? At least, that is what I have learned from the news.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Dec 12, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i think that is our hope. valvebuntu with the big picture GUI would be pretty epic



and also pre-installed script of amd's/nvidia's proprietary driver instead Nouveau/Gallium would be epic despite both of them work nicely compared with the proprietary ones (especially nvidia's latest driver, driver > 3XX.XX)


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok I ran the file as a program and it extracted a folder called bionc but now it will not do anything else?



I assume you are talking about Steam?



Easy Rhino said:


> oh. well i think as you know you don't. maybe chevalr1c was referring to shell scripts that were owned by root.



Well, if you wish to run an "installer .sh" you need to be root I suppose (assuming only the root user can write into all folders outside /home).. 



SIGSEGV said:


> and also pre-installed script of amd's/nvidia's proprietary driver instead Nouveau/Gallium would be epic despite both of them work nicely compared with the proprietary ones (especially nvidia's latest driver, driver > 3XX.XX)
> 
> http://images.lazygamer.net/2012/12/Serious_Sam_III_Linux_Requirements.png



Nouveau is not even having power management working: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/FeatureMatrix

Radeon is closer to FGLRX as it seems: http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature


----------



## Guitar (Dec 24, 2012)

Partitioned one of my drives to install Ubuntu on, installing it now.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 24, 2012)

Do not forget to turn of the "talking" of the system to Amazon. It will give you more privacy and it saves you from a lot of bloat in the applications menu (when searching in it).


----------



## Guitar (Dec 24, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Do not forget to turn of the "talking" of the system to Amazon. It will give you more privacy and it saves you from a lot of bloat in the applications menu (when searching in it).



I think I have a bigger problem than that now. I partitioned one of my 500gb hard drives in half to use Ubuntu. on. From what it appears, somehow it took my 240gb SSD and decided to write itself over my windows installation. So now I lost my windows installation after I specifically specified it to write over the blank partition I had set. Yipee. This is why I don't fuck with Linux often unless I have a standalone or virtual machine. Apparently plenty of people have had this problem says Google.

It apparently saw my windows partition as free space. What stupid horseshit.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 24, 2012)

*Always* choose for manual partitioning in the OS's drive assignment phase, mounting the installment partition (the "root" partition) as "/" and making a swap partition mounted as "swap" (the latter is for virtual memory and hibernation stuff).

I am doing it mannually as well, when installinhg Windows, BTW.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 24, 2012)

I did. I partitioned the drive beforehand, and it said there was 2xx of free space, which is what I partitioned. So I clicked install on that drive, and with / as the mount point, and it installed. It gave me a Windows 7 option when I booted, so I figured I was fine and continued to mess with it. But nooo, apparently 2xx of free space means what Windows is installed on. Makes complete sense.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 24, 2012)

If it literally said "use free space" you did select what I call the "No-No Method". Even when partitioning the matter beforehand, you still need to select "partition manually", which is way down below.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm not sure what you're saying. I personally partitioned the drive, and instead of using "beside Windows 7" etc, I chose the last option, and selected the disk. The disk said 2xx FREE SPACE. So I thought that was my blank partition I had just created. Apparently, FREE SPACE means Windows was installed here but fuck Windows I'm Ubuntu. It said NOTHING about NTFS, nothing about it having space, nothing at all.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 24, 2012)

Then I misunderstood you. It is indeed very weird. I know that Linux Mint and Sabayon should do it right. Maybe consider those?


----------



## Guitar (Dec 24, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Then I misunderstood you. It is indeed very weird. I know that Linux Mint and Sabayon should do it right. Maybe consider those?



Steam only works under Ubuntu right? That is the only thing I'm dual booting for, else I'd dual boot Fedora if anything because that is more of what I actually "need" to learn. Luckily all my data is on other drives and Windows and Steam games are the only thing on my C drive, but losing my FireFox bookmarks and everything = not fun.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 24, 2012)

Well, Sabayon has got Steam in their package depository and IIRC Steam for Linux is available as a deb file from Valve's website (which works with Linux Mint too, because its package management related software is the same as that from Ubuntu/Debian/Aptosid).

Edit: if you don't know what to choose, choose Mint.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear about what happen to Your partitioning.

And alas, yet another example of "one should always triple check which device is being worked on when partitioning."


----------



## Guitar (Jan 3, 2013)

On Mint now, this time it installed correctly, and yet it STILL listed my 240gb drive as non NTFS and free space. That is stupid as hell. Anyways, installing Steam now, hopefully it actually takes unlike the Ubuntu install which didn't actually install the 10 times I tried it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 3, 2013)

Maybe it is related to the SSD one way or another? Firmware or anything like that...

NTFS is supported by default in case of Mint etc. because those OSes ship with ntfsprogs included into the .iso image.


----------



## Guitar (Jan 3, 2013)

So I got everything installed and running, tried to install ATI driver, didn't work so well. Tried beta driver first, didn't act right at all, then installed the non beta driver over it, and it didn't act right and recognized the PC as a laptop. Removed using this post http://forum.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=110025#p621085 and rebooted.

How do I get the drivers installed for my card correctly?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 3, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> So I got everything installed and running, tried to install ATI driver, didn't work so well. Tried beta driver first, didn't act right at all, then installed the non beta driver over it, and it didn't act right and recognized the PC as a laptop. Removed using this post http://forum.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=110025#p621085 and rebooted.
> 
> How do I get the drivers installed for my card correctly?



I'm in the same boat with the AMD drivers. Installing the NVIDIA drivers is a walk in the park.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 3, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> So I got everything installed and running, tried to install ATI driver, didn't work so well. Tried beta driver first, didn't act right at all, then installed the non beta driver over it, and it didn't act right and recognized the PC as a laptop. Removed using this post http://forum.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=110025#p621085 and rebooted.
> 
> How do I get the drivers installed for my card correctly?



Did you try drivers from the AMD website or from the package manager?

On a sidenote: it is silly how "user friendly" distros always let folks have issues.


----------



## Guitar (Jan 3, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I'm in the same boat with the AMD drivers. Installing the NVIDIA drivers is a walk in the park.


Damn.


Chevalr1c said:


> Did you try drivers from the AMD website or from the package manager?
> 
> On a sidenote: it is silly how "user friendly" distros always let folks have issues.



Those were the drivers I downloaded, from the website. Tried both the beta and other drivers, no dice. Same thing happened on Ubuntu when I tried to install them too, it screwed the system up.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 3, 2013)

Mine wouldn't install right on 12.04 even though I built them from the .run file using the instructions from an Ubuntu guide. Kept getting an OpenGL error when I tried to launch TF2 and I couldn't increase my refresh rate to 120Hz.


----------



## Guitar (Jan 3, 2013)

```
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1355957371_client)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(Steam)/version(1355957371_client)
threadtools.cpp (1439) : Assertion Failed: Permission denied
Assert( Assertion Failed: Permission denied ):/home/buildbot/buildslave_steam/steam_rel_client_ubuntu12_linux/build/src/tier0/threadtools.cpp:1439

Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1355957371_client)
Uploading dump (in-process) [proxy '']
/tmp/dumps/assert_20130103094918_1.dmp
success = no
error:  Failed to open/read local data from file/application
threadtools.cpp (1089) : Assertion Failed: semaphore creation failed No such file or directory
unlinked 0 orphaned pipes
removing stale semaphore last operated on by process 6572 with name 0emSteamEngineInstance
removing stale semaphore last operated on by process 6572 with name 0eSteamEngineLock
threadtools.cpp (1439) : Assertion Failed: Permission denied
Shutting down. . .
unlinked 0 orphaned pipes
FATAL: exception not rethrown
/home/tristan/.local/share/Steam/steam.sh: line 287:  6856 Aborted                 $DEBUGGER "$STEAMROOT/$PLATFORM/$STEAMEXE" "$@"
```

I also get that when I try to run Steam. Got a similar error on Ubuntu.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 3, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> ```
> Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1355957371_client)
> Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(Steam)/version(1355957371_client)
> threadtools.cpp (1439) : Assertion Failed: Permission denied
> ...



permissions denied. run it as sudo.


----------



## Guitar (Jan 3, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> permissions denied. run it as sudo.



First thing I tried. No dice. That was the sudo output.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 4, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Damn.
> 
> 
> Those were the drivers I downloaded, from the website. Tried both the beta and other drivers, no dice. Same thing happened on Ubuntu when I tried to install them too, it screwed the system up.



Use the package manager (software centre, or Synaptic) to install the drivers. Make sure you select the propietary drivers from AMD.


----------



## Guitar (Jan 5, 2013)

When I open up the package manager, it says I have these installed already. Are these correct?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 5, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> When I open up the package manager, it says I have these installed already. Are these correct?
> 
> http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/8232/screenshotfrom201301051.png



Those look like the generic open source drivers. Should say FGLRX for the proprietary AMD ones.


----------



## Guitar (Jan 5, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Those look like the generic open source drivers. Should say FGLRX for the proprietary AMD ones.



Cool. Got those installed, now am getting a different Steam error message. I've tried sudo apt-get remove Steam and sudo apt-get purge steam and tried to reinstall it. When I do reinstall it, it installs in around 5 seconds. Assuming it isn't correctly installing the files it needs to?


```
sudo steam
[sudo] password for tristan: 
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1355957371_client)
Looks like steam didn't shutdown cleanly, scheduling immediate update check
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(Steam)/version(1355957371_client)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(Steam)/version(1355957371_client)
unlinked 0 orphaned pipes
removing stale semaphore last operated on by process 3627 with name 0eBlobRegistryMutex_4A4D3296624CC04BB8668F8514D434D6
removing stale semaphore last operated on by process 3627 with name 0eBlobRegistrySignal_4A4D3296624CC04BB8668F8514D434D6
removing stale semaphore last operated on by process 3627 with name 0emSteamEngineInstance
removing stale semaphore last operated on by process 3627 with name 0eSteamEngineLock
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(Steam)/version(1355957371_client)

(process:3811): Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid.
This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a helper
program instead. For further details, see:

    http://www.gtk.org/setuid.html

Refusing to initialize GTK+.
surface_linux.cpp (1383) : Assertion Failed: X context is not using direct rendering. Unfasten your seatbelt...

Assert( Assertion Failed: X context is not using direct rendering. Unfasten your seatbelt...
 ):/home/buildbot/buildslave_steam/steam_rel_client_ubuntu12_linux/build/src/vgui2/src/surface_linux.cpp:1383

Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(Steam)/version(1355957371_client)
Uploading dump (in-process) [proxy '']
/tmp/dumps/assert_20130105121527_1.dmp
success = no
error:  Failed to open/read local data from file/application
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(Steam)/version(1355957371_client)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(Steam)/version(1355957371_client)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(Steam)/version(1355957371_client)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(Steam)/version(1355957371_client)
Generating new string page texture 2: 48x256, total string texture memory is 49.15 KB
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(Steam)/version(1355957371_client)
Generating new string page texture 3: 384x256, total string texture memory is 442.37 KB
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(Steam)/version(1355957371_client)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(Steam)/version(1355957371_client)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(Steam)/version(1355957371_client)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(Steam)/version(1355957371_client)
Adding license for package 71
Adding license for package 1070
Adding license for package 34
Adding license for package 1170
Adding license for package 218
Adding license for package 1532
Adding license for package 636
Adding license for package 305
Adding license for package 383
Adding license for package 292
Adding license for package 2294
Adding license for package 63
Adding license for package 2075
Adding license for package 2464
Adding license for package 2051
Adding license for package 37
Adding license for package 546
Adding license for package 1662
Adding license for package 3098
Adding license for package 2554
Adding license for package 4138
Adding license for package 2752
Adding license for package 1220
Adding license for package 605
Adding license for package 4060
Adding license for package 1679
Adding license for package 1579
Adding license for package 1886
Adding license for package 2318
Adding license for package 2064
Adding license for package 2272
Adding license for package 1602
Adding license for package 6056
Adding license for package 4991
Adding license for package 6896
Adding license for package 2996
Adding license for package 7135
Adding license for package 2967
Adding license for package 4073
Adding license for package 4687
Adding license for package 6749
Adding license for package 663
Adding license for package 2916
Adding license for package 7816
Adding license for package 6346
Adding license for package 603
Adding license for package 1064
Adding license for package 7427
Adding license for package 4772
Adding license for package 2207
Adding license for package 2209
Adding license for package 7733
Adding license for package 482
Adding license for package 4085
Adding license for package 335
Adding license for package 8666
Adding license for package 2031
Adding license for package 6951
Adding license for package 8866
Adding license for package 288
Adding license for package 11106
Adding license for package 11733
Adding license for package 11785
Adding license for package 4077
Adding license for package 6945
Adding license for package 6577
Adding license for package 11563
Adding license for package 13734
Adding license for package 13735
Adding license for package 14977
Adding license for package 14871
Adding license for package 14870
Adding license for package 994
Adding license for package 15407
Adding license for package 4638
Adding license for package 13743
Adding license for package 8466
Adding license for package 13756
Adding license for package 11183
Adding license for package 13981
Adding license for package 15918
Adding license for package 16128
Adding license for package 4097
Adding license for package 4275
Adding license for package 4564
Adding license for package 4566
Adding license for package 4565
Adding license for package 4418
Adding license for package 4567
Adding license for package 4568
Adding license for package 15479
Adding license for package 14481
Adding license for package 16189
Adding license for package 17423
Adding license for package 17250
Adding license for package 8962
Adding license for package 18011
Adding license for package 7440
Adding license for package 7970
Adding license for package 2118
Adding license for package 18058
Adding license for package 16720
Adding license for package 16222
Adding license for package 17111
Adding license for package 11755
Adding license for package 0
Adding license for package 1295
Adding license for package 16446
Adding license for package 18740
Adding license for package 14335
Adding license for package 8186
Adding license for package 17982
roaming config store loaded successfully - 5571 bytes.
migrating temporary roaming config store
ExecCommandLine: "/home/tristan/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steam"
Generating new string page texture 75: 1024x256, total string texture memory is 1.49 MB
Generating new string page texture 76: 128x256, total string texture memory is 1.62 MB
Generating new string page texture 77: 128x256, total string texture memory is 131.07 KB
Generating new string page texture 78: 256x256, total string texture memory is 1.88 MB
Generating new string page texture 79: 64x256, total string texture memory is 1.95 MB
Generating new string page texture 80: 32x256, total string texture memory is 1.98 MB
Generating new string page texture 83: 128x256, total string texture memory is 2.11 MB
Generating new string page texture 85: 128x256, total string texture memory is 2.24 MB
Generating new string page texture 86: 256x256, total string texture memory is 2.51 MB
Generating new string page texture 87: 8x256, total string texture memory is 2.51 MB
System startup time: 7.48 seconds
ExecSteamURL: "steam://open/driverhelperready"
Generating new string page texture 116: 512x256, total string texture memory is 3.04 MB
Generating new string page texture 117: 24x256, total string texture memory is 3.06 MB
CAPIJobRequestUserStats - Server response failed 2
Generating new string page texture 121: 48x256, total string texture memory is 3.11 MB
Generating new string page texture 123: 384x256, total string texture memory is 3.51 MB
Generating new string page texture 124: 256x256, total string texture memory is 3.77 MB
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(Steam)/version(1355957371_client)
Generating new string page texture 143: 128x256, total string texture memory is 3.90 MB
Generating new string page texture 153: 128x256, total string texture memory is 4.03 MB
CAPIJobRequestUserStats - Server response failed 2
Generating new string page texture 155: 64x256, total string texture memory is 4.10 MB
CAPIJobRequestUserStats - Server response failed 2
Generating new string page texture 157: 128x256, total string texture memory is 4.23 MB
Generating new string page texture 158: 16x256, total string texture memory is 4.24 MB
Generating new string page texture 159: 256x256, total string texture memory is 4.51 MB
Generating new string page texture 163: 384x256, total string texture memory is 4.90 MB
threadtools.cpp (2888) : Assertion Failed: Illegal termination of worker thread 'UICEFThread'
Assert( Assertion Failed: Illegal termination of worker thread 'UICEFThread' ):/home/buildbot/buildslave_steam/steam_rel_client_ubuntu12_linux/build/src/tier0/threadtools.cpp:2888

Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(Steam)/version(1355957371_client)
Uploading dump (in-process) [proxy '']
/tmp/dumps/assert_20130105121549_2.dmp
success = no
error:  Failed to open/read local data from file/application
threadtools.cpp (2889) : Assertion Failed: Deleting thread object from the thread, this is bad
steamservice.cpp (50) : Assertion Failed: m_hServiceLib == NULL
CAsyncIOManager: 0 threads terminating.  0 reads, 0 writes, 0 deferrals.
CAsyncIOManager: 172349 single object sleeps, 108 multi object sleeps
CAsyncIOManager: 0 single object alertable sleeps, 2 multi object alertable sleeps
steamservice.cpp (49) : Assertion Failed: m_hSteamPipe == NULL
surface_opengl.cpp (541) : Assertion Failed: glIsTexture( id )
surface_opengl.cpp (541) : Assertion Failed: glIsTexture( id )
surface_opengl.cpp (541) : Assertion Failed: glIsTexture( id )
surface_opengl.cpp (541) : Assertion Failed: glIsTexture( id )
surface_opengl.cpp (541) : Assertion Failed: glIsTexture( id )
surface_opengl.cpp (541) : Assertion Failed: glIsTexture( id )
surface_opengl.cpp (541) : Assertion Failed: glIsTexture( id )
surface_opengl.cpp (541) : Assertion Failed: glIsTexture( id )
surface_opengl.cpp (541) : Assertion Failed: glIsTexture( id )
/home/tristan/.local/share/Steam/steam.sh: line 287:  3811 Segmentation fault      $DEBUGGER "$STEAMROOT/$PLATFORM/$STEAMEXE" "$@"
```



EDIT: Removed with package manager, restarted, reinstalled, Steam came up (clicking on the icon).
Now I get this error. It comes up, runs for a bit, then shuts down putting the last line of code in the terminal. When I run it clicking or non sudo, it quits with the same error or hangs (usually when I just open the icon) at Connecting to Account .....


Now the other issue I have is after restarting, I had to disable my second display to put my first display in 1920x1200. I cannot enable the other display, 1440x900, without getting this error:

The requested configuration for the displays could not be applied
required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(3360, 1200), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1920, 1920)


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 6, 2013)

Did you do the display stuff in the Catalyst Control Center?


----------



## Guitar (Jan 7, 2013)

It won't let me in CCC, it is blurred out.

Okay, so this time it wasn't blurred out, and let me try it. It has you restart every time you make a change, FYI. So I switched it to extend my display, and it booted me into laptop mode, and running my mouse across the main display made it come from the other side like an infinite loop. The second display showed "picture", a clear white background, so it was being recognized. It also gave me two of everything, two trays, two start menus, two folder icons.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 7, 2013)

Could you consider using only one monitor in Mint, so that there is a better chance of us getting it working?


----------



## Guitar (Jan 7, 2013)

Well sure I'd consider it..I'm using one now. But I want to eventually use it. What I'm trying to sort of go with in an "experiment" is the modern Linux OS being user friendly, and so far, it hasn't exactly been.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 8, 2013)

I think you are extremely SOL with the matter.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 8, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Well sure I'd consider it..I'm using one now. But I want to eventually use it. What I'm trying to sort of go with in an "experiment" is the modern Linux OS being user friendly, and so far, it hasn't exactly been.



Yeah they are not. Linux isnt easy to use at all. People who program think its so simple too and its misleading. Linux has MANY years before its ready for prime time.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't know fellows. I believe Android will bring Linux to people quicker than they realize they are even using Linux.  I think 60%-70% of Windows home users could get by with using Ubuntu 12.10. It's very easy to use, and handles Facebook very well.  I think Steams OS's will be very close to the Android/Google OS or just load straight into "big picture" for TV's and just the regular steam browser for PC's with it's added software feature.


----------



## Guitar (Jan 8, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> I don't know fellows. I believe Android will bring Linux to people quicker than they realize they are even using Linux.  I think 60%-70% of Windows home users could get by with using Ubuntu 12.10. It's very easy to use, and handles Facebook very well.  I think Steams OS's will be very close to the Android/Google OS or just load straight into "big picture" for TV's and just the regular steam browser for PC's with it's added software feature.



Android is a COMPLETELY different story. You're talking about a mobile OS that is as easy as clicking download on an app, changing settings, and the like. There are no proprietary drivers to install, everything comes out already installed on the phone and all you have to do is use apps and start playing around. If I gave Ubuntu to my mom she wouldn't know what to do with it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 8, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> *Android is a COMPLETELY different story*. You're talking about a mobile OS that is as easy as clicking download on an app, changing settings, and the like. There are no proprietary drivers to install, everything comes out already installed on the phone and all you have to do is use apps and start playing around. If I gave Ubuntu to my mom she wouldn't know what to do with it.



And that is what I'm talking about.. Android was made easy enough for people to use on there phones.. Also, I said Android/Google OS. Google sales a notebook with just a Google OS called the Chromebook. It's affordable and has everything most users need in a windows base pc. We can't be so closed minded. There was a time when DX was very bad and OpenGL had the best graphics and all games had it. I can see OpenGL coming back strong to gaming because of companys like Valve pushing the SteamBox. I'm not saying DX is bad, because it has come along way since early DX, but I would like to have the option again to run my games in GL or DX. 

Have you used the lastest Ubuntu? It's very user friendly and if Microsoft thinks people can jump on Windows 8 with out any problem why can you believe people can learn to us Linux? I think people sale themselves short.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 8, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> And that is what I'm talking about.. Android was made easy enough for people to use on there phones.. Also, I said Android/Google OS. Google sales a notebook with just a Google OS called the Chromebook. It's affordable and has everything most users need in a windows base pc. We can't be so closed minded. There was a time when DX was very bad and OpenGL had the best graphics and all games had it. I can see OpenGL coming back strong to gaming because of companys like Valve pushing the SteamBox. I'm not saying DX is bad, because it has come along way since early DX, but I would like to have the option again to run my games in GL or DX.
> 
> Have you used the lastest Ubuntu? It's very user friendly and if Microsoft thinks people can jump on Windows 8 with out any problem why can you believe people can learn to us Linux? I think people sale themselves short.



Windows 8 is a LOT more easy to use the Ubuntu. Ubuntu isn't even in the same ballpark with Windows 8 in usability.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 8, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Windows 8 is a LOT more easy to use the Ubuntu. Ubuntu isn't even in the same ballpark with Windows 8 in usability.



I disagree, even my mum knows how to use Ubuntu and she is, how shall I put it, not a computer whisper. At all. Not one bit. She knows nothing about computers. Nada. Zilch.


But she can go to the ubuntu "store" type in solitaire and download/install it.


----------



## Guitar (Jan 8, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> And that is what I'm talking about.. Android was made easy enough for people to use on there phones.. Also, I said Android/Google OS. Google sales a notebook with just a Google OS called the Chromebook. It's affordable and has everything most users need in a windows base pc. We can't be so closed minded. There was a time when DX was very bad and OpenGL had the best graphics and all games had it. I can see OpenGL coming back strong to gaming because of companys like Valve pushing the SteamBox. I'm not saying DX is bad, because it has come along way since early DX, but I would like to have the option again to run my games in GL or DX.
> 
> Have you used the lastest Ubuntu? It's very user friendly and if Microsoft thinks people can jump on Windows 8 with out any problem why can you believe people can learn to us Linux? I think people sale themselves short.



Yes, I have used the latest Ubuntu, and couldn't get Steam working or the AMD drivers to act correctly, same problems I am having now on Mint. And Windows 8, as much as I hate the stupid interface, is infinitely easier to use than any version of Linux.

Android is a mobile platform built for the masses. It HAS to be easy. Have you seen its rival? iOS is so easy a 5 year old can do take an iPod touch and do whatever it wants with it. And with a Chromebook, you're still not having to enter commands and it has all the basic software and everything already included and installed for what people need to do. Closed minded? Give me a break.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 8, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Windows 8 is a LOT more easy to use the Ubuntu. Ubuntu isn't even in the same ballpark with Windows 8 in usability.



I'm not saying it is or isn't.. I'm saying it is something different then what users are use to using.



Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Yes, I have used the latest Ubuntu, and couldn't get Steam working or the AMD drivers to act correctly, same problems I am having now on Mint. And Windows 8, as much as I hate the stupid interface, is infinitely easier to use than any version of Linux.
> 
> Android is a mobile platform built for the masses. It HAS to be easy. Have you seen its rival? iOS is so easy a 5 year old can do take an iPod touch and do whatever it wants with it. And with a Chromebook, you're still not having to enter commands and it has all the basic software and everything already included and installed for what people need to do. Closed minded? Give me a break.



You guys were saying it was going to be years before Linux was usable by the masses.. and I disagreed. So, it'll take years, because you're having problems with something that is still in BETA? Also, Android is a Linux distro, and I don't care how you cut it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 8, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Yes, I have used the latest Ubuntu, and couldn't get Steam working or the AMD drivers to act correctly, same problems I am having now on Mint. And Windows 8, as much as I hate the stupid interface, is infinitely easier to use than any version of Linux.
> 
> Android is a mobile platform built for the masses. It HAS to be easy. Have you seen its rival? iOS is so easy a 5 year old can do take an iPod touch and do whatever it wants with it. And with a Chromebook, you're still not having to enter commands and it has all the basic software and everything already included and installed for what people need to do. Closed minded? Give me a break.



Maybe it is also a problem that many of us have:
1) enthusiast hardware
2) multiple montors
3) a wish to play games

The mentioned moms do not have all that.

Plus, I have not used Mint for ages and ran out of ideas regarding Linux OSes that would guaranteed work for you and lack a slight learning curve. Else I had been providing you way better assistance and things may not have been such a big deal.


----------



## Guitar (Jan 8, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm not saying it is or isn't.. I'm saying it is something different then what users are use to using.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys were saying it was going to be years before Linux was usable by the masses.. and I disagreed. So, it'll take years, because you're having problems with something that is still in BETA? Also, Android is a Linux distro, and I don't care how you cut it.



Where did I say anything about that at all? I never even said it wasn't usable by the masses until my last comment. AND IT ISN'T. I don't care how you cut it.  I'm having problems with Steam, I'm having problems with dual monitors, I'm having problems with AMD drivers, and to just do a simple thing like watch Netflix I had to go through and install a repository and then update and then download the application, all via the terminal, whereas in Android or Windows it is as simple as downloading a browser or an application. Again, where did I ever say Android isn't a Linux distro? Even though it isn't nearly a traditional distro, it is BASED off the Linux platform. However it isn't even remotely the same thing as a full blown Linux operating system. That's like saying iOS is the same thing as OSX.



Chevalr1c said:


> Maybe it is also a problem that many of us have:
> 1) enthusiast hardware
> 2) multiple montors
> 3) a wish to play games
> ...



My mentioned mom is none of those. Except that she likes Netflix, she has to use Excel for her workplace and a clone that isn't as robust is not going to cut it, and for basic day to day operations having to get used to a whole new operating system with no pros besides being free to the average consumer is ridiculous. And the free thing doesn't even matter in the grand scheme because Windows comes bundled on these PCs that moms would buy anyways so that is a moot point. Gets less viruses? Maybe but a good AV and you're good.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 8, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> just do a simple thing like watch Netflix



no netflix on linux. won't ever happen.


----------



## Guitar (Jan 8, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> no netflix on linux. won't ever happen.



It's in a modified Wine/FireFox, but it works.

Install Netflix in Linux Mint, Fedora and Ubuntu -...

Natively? Maybe not.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 8, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> *Where did I say anything about that at all? I never even said it wasn't usable by the masses until my last comment.*





Guitarrassdeamor said:


> If I gave Ubuntu to my mom she wouldn't know what to do with it.





Guitarrassdeamor said:


> whereas in Android or Windows it is as simple as downloading a browser or an application.


So, you're saying android is linux and is easy to use, but linux isn't user friendly?... Err ok



Guitarrassdeamor said:


> My mentioned mom is none of those. Except that she likes Netflix, she has to use Excel for her workplace and a clone that isn't as robust is not going to cut it, and for basic day to day operations having to get used to a whole new operating system with no pros besides being free to the average consumer is ridiculous. And the free thing doesn't even matter in the grand scheme because Windows comes bundled on these PCs that moms would buy anyways so that is a moot point. Gets less viruses? Maybe but a good AV and you're good.



I said windows home users, not people who use excel in a work place. Now you're telling me it's better to pay for something you can get for free? and again the point I'm trying to get across with Android is that more people start using Linux the easier, and better it will get for most people. Did you ever use early versions of Android? Well they were not as easy to use as the latest version.. and that pc you buy with the bundled windows on it didn't cost more than say a pc with linux? I'm sorry to tell you, but who ever is offering the bundle has to pay Microsoft and that is included in the bundle. 

This discussion over Linux's ease ability is over in this thread. If you do not have nothing to add to the OP then move along or you will be infracted, and this is the warning. I'm not changing your mind and you're not changing mine. Make a new thread and we will discuss it there, but not here. That goes with anymore about "_how windows 8 is better_" will get 5 points as well.

*EDIT:  You can send me a PM and we can continue there.*


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 8, 2013)

at this point, unless you are familiar with linux, i would only recommend installing ubuntu and using the package manager to install steam for linux. also, stick with the delivered nvidia drivers. if you have an amd gpu don't bother.


----------



## techtard (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah just added an old 4870 to my linux box inorder to give the beta a try.
Runs the main programm just fine and even runs big picture mode well. (had to drop an opengl driver in the steam folder)
But AMD has added the 4xxx series cards to legacy. The drivers are all old and not maintained, and are missing newer features needed for Steam on Linux.
There's a workaround posted on the Steam Linux hub, but I haven't bothered to try it out yet. Maybe I'll take a look at it after supper.

EDIT
I decided to dive in after several drinks and got TF2 to load. There was audio, but a black screen. So Installed the opensource Galleum (sp?) drivers and got the game to load, but there was massive graphical lag and corruption.
I might just leave it for a while and see if AMD or Valve delivers a patch orsome updated drivers.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 11, 2013)

people are forgetting that this is beta. what's more, it is a beta application running on linux where a lot of people have no idea what they are doing. i have an easy solution though. install ubuntu 12.10 and make sure you have a modern nvidia card and steam will fire up without an issue.


----------



## Guitar (Jan 11, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> people are forgetting that this is beta. what's more, it is a beta application running on linux where a lot of people have no idea what they are doing. i have an easy solution though. install ubuntu 12.10 and make sure you have a modern nvidia card and steam will fire up without an issue.



Great solution.  It isn't really a solution ANYWAYS, because people using Linux already is what this is targeted for. That said, as I had suggested earlier, I was trying to see if Linux as a whole had gotten anymore user friendly than it has been in the best, and it isn't ready for the masses as I've stated earlier... Until Valve box comes out for gamers.

As well, I downloaded Ubuntu and had Steam installed on it, and it didn't run - as in even open the application, not in a game instance. If I could get it to stay open on Mint I'd be fine for the moment, but it won't even stay running enough to download a game.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 11, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Great solution.  It isn't really a solution ANYWAYS, because people using Linux already is what this is targeted for.



and i bet 90% of the people already using linux, especially ubuntu, have steam for linux running without incident. that is a very good start for a beta program.



> That said, as I had suggested earlier, I was trying to see if Linux as a whole had gotten anymore user friendly than it has been in the best, and it isn't ready for the masses as I've stated earlier...



ubuntu and its variants have made linux very easy to use so long as you stick with the delivered products and stick with the supported packages. 



> Until Valve box comes out for gamers.



well yea because gamers won't have any need to access the backend. it will all be setup for them to begin with...



> As well, I downloaded Ubuntu and had Steam installed on it, and it didn't run - as in even open the application, not in a game instance. If I could get it to stay open on Mint I'd be fine for the moment, but it won't even stay running enough to download a game.



well you are part of the 10% that can't seem to get it working. best to go back to windows.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 11, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> no netflix on linux. won't ever happen.



I use netflix on linux all the time. There's a package that will install a custom version of WINE with firefox and a silverlight addon i. Works like a charm.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 11, 2013)

NinkobEi said:


> I use netflix on linux all the time. There's a package that will install a custom version of WINE with firefox and a silverlight addon i. Works like a charm.



i meant naively.


----------



## Guitar (Jan 11, 2013)

Screw it, not even gonna get into it with you. Not worth my time.

Chevalr1c, I thank you kindly for all your help.


----------



## techtard (Jan 11, 2013)

I would install another distro, but I'm near my bandwidth cap. Steam sale downloads and family over during the holidays.

I wondered why my sis stayed a few days extra. Turns out she was downloading a bunch of shit on my faster connection.

As for installing an nV card, I don't have any spares lying around. The IGP on my linux box has been more than enough for everything it needs to do. 
Guess I'll ask some friends if they have an older card and see if they want to swap or sell cheap.

If not, I'll just wait until next month and hope that the AMD legacy driver situation has changed. It isn't a dealbreaker for me, I still have my dedicated W7 gaming machine.


----------



## techtard (Jan 22, 2013)

AMD released an update to their Legacy drivers, so I downloaded those and borrowed a friends usb thumbdrive with a Xubuntu 12,04 installer.

Steam loads, TF2 loads and seems to run fine. Will play for a bit and then post back later.

EDIT 
Everything was smooth, forgot to enable the console and use netgraph to check my FPS though. Everything seemed to work except for AA. I set it in the game client and then the game crashed. Restarted the game, and had an error on load. Had to manually change AA to 0 in the config files to get it to play again.

TF2 was fun, but I'm waiting for Counterstrike (or HK3!)
One thing that bogged down my session was some strange interference with my HP wireless mouse. Fresh batteries, but every now and then it would stop responding, had to turn of and back on. Not driver related, but annoying enough to mention.  

It only took them a few months, but AMD did a decent job with these legacy drivers for older cards.

EDIT 2
Played again with netgraph enabled. Was hitting 100+ FPS, with dips to 40-50 during battles.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 26, 2013)

I made another foray into Linux today on my desktop. Installed Ubuntu 12.10 x86_64 on a crappy 160GB laptop drive, built the AMD 13.1 drivers which seemed to install fine, and now I'm downloading TF2 to see how well it runs with these AMD drivers. Last time I tried with 12.04 and 12.11 beta8 drivers and they never installed right. Had a Steam Beta machine going a few months back with my old 2600K/GTX 465 which was so easy to set up with NVIDIA's drivers, but it was at work and I never used it more than a few times before taking the 465 out for folding.

EDIT: TF2 runs, but once you get on a server it causes this ear piercing headphone interference and the screen is mostly huge black artifacts. Way to go AMD...


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jan 26, 2013)

They released Half-Life 1 and Counter Strike 1.6 for Linux yesterday.
Tried running CS1.6 - played it for ~7 hours. Runs like a charm =]


----------



## Mr.EVIL (Jan 28, 2013)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 7, 2013)

A Linux version of CS:S came out ~ day ago. Played the sh*t out of it. Runs real well 
Thumbs up for Valve for such a rapid [yet high quality] porting of their games!
Along with a steady flow of ports from other devs, I already have 13 games I can natively play on Linux on Steam. This more than doubled to what was available to me when S4L closed beta started (had 6) 

@Mr.EVIL awww just great! Gonna have to deal with your hatred for Linux on two forums now!? asdfdfdfsdfsa


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 7, 2013)

Vinska said:


> @Mr.EVIL awww just great! Gonna have to deal with your hatred for Linux on two forums now!? asdfdfdfsdfsa



We won't deal with it long. 



Vinska said:


> A Linux version of CS:S came out ~ day ago. Played the sh*t out of it. Runs real well
> Thumbs up for Valve for such a rapid [yet high quality] porting of their games!
> Along with a steady flow of ports from other devs, I already have 13 games I can natively play on Linux on Steam. This more than doubled to what was available to me when S4L closed beta started (had 6)



That's good news. I can't wait for HL:3 to come out, and be ready for Linux Steam day 1.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 7, 2013)

I've been trying to run games under linux for years...   remember Cedega?  Or what the heck was it.  How many games actually work perfectly now with steam?  Just curious.


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 7, 2013)

johnspack said:


> I've been trying to run games under linux for years...   remember Cedega?  Or what the heck was it.  How many games actually work perfectly now with steam?  Just curious.



I can't quote the numbers.  There are a lot more independent games that run natively under Steam for Linux, but Valve is actively porting their entire library to work under Linux.

I think they are also working on a devkit for other developers to use to bring their games to Linux as well, which is exciting.

Edit:  And by Valve porting their entire library, I literally mean Valve's library, not every game available on Steam.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 7, 2013)

DannibusX said:


> I can't quote the numbers.  There are a lot more independent games that run natively under Steam for Linux, [...]



Well, I can. But they are inconsistent
In the main Linux game page on steam:







Meanwhile, clicking on this link to "86 games", yields a list of only 50:




(Basically it shows a search with filters set to "games" && "Linux")

It even more odd because I thought that 86 is games + DLC, but filtering the list to show only DLC gives 42 items. And 42 DLC + 50 games != 86
Furthermore, setting filters to "Linux" && "All items" gives a number of 106


----------



## techtard (Feb 7, 2013)

Thinking about building a dedicated Linux Steambox. Anyone try out the Steam Linux beta with an FX CPU?
This would give me the excuse to build a budget AM3+ machine.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 7, 2013)

techtard said:


> Thinking about building a dedicated Linux Steambox. Anyone try out the Steam Linux beta with an FX CPU?
> This would give me the excuse to build a budget AM3+ machine.



Check my system specs ¬___¬


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes, but you are using a dedicated (nVidia) card, and Tectard seems to mean a box that runs without dedi card.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 7, 2013)

techtard said:


> [...] FX CPU? [...] build a budget AM3+ machine.



note the "FX" and AM3+



Chevalr1c said:


> Yes, but you are using a dedicated (nVidia) card, and Tectard seems to mean a box that runs without dedi card.



AFAIK, all the AMD CPUs w/ Radeon cores are called "Fusion" and use the FM1 or FM2 sockets.
So it seems He DOES mean a budged box WITH a dedicated card.

EDIT: I assume He is aware that Nvidia is much better for gaming under Linux than AMD graphics, so I bet He is planning to make a AMD FX + low/mid-end Nvidia build.


----------



## D007 (Feb 8, 2013)

I would love to see Linux compete more.
If they can get me better gaming performance, they might earn my money..
Never used it but it'd be worth a shot.


----------



## techtard (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok I'm currently pricing out an FX-Steambox and am kind of stuck picking the CPU.
I can get an FX-6300 for $130, the FX-8320 for $170 or the FX-8350 fir $200.

Is the 6300 'good enough' or is it worth it to grab an 8320? The 8350 seems to be priced a bit too high in my opinion.

Also, I'm eyeballing a GTX 650 or maybi a 650ti. Pretty inexpensive for some decent Linux gaming performance.  Or should I spend a little more and go a bit bigger?


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 13, 2013)

You are gaming at 1080p? Then a 650 should do good. Make sure you install the propietary drivers for the graphics.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 13, 2013)

techtard said:


> Ok I'm currently pricing out an FX-Steambox and am kind of stuck picking the CPU.
> I can get an FX-6300 for $130, the FX-8320 for $170 or the FX-8350 fir $200.
> 
> Is the 6300 'good enough' or is it worth it to grab an 8320? The 8350 seems to be priced a bit too high in my opinion.
> ...



For the CPU:
I don't  see games going past 300% CPU load very often (i.e. 3 cores worth of load). So unless You plan to do other things on it (mostly involves compiling || video encoding), getting a 83x0 is an overkill. So yeah - if You are going to only do gaming, 6300 is a better choice. If Your chip happens to clock well[1], overclocking is a good idea.

For the GPU:
Depending on what You plan to play.
For source games:
Currently, my GF 560 (non-ti), which is very close in performance to GF 650ti, is able to keep all currently ported source games above 120FPS. With TF2 going WAY past that, up to 250+ FPS at some maps. OTOH: CS:GO, assuming it gets ported, will probably do much worse. As I get 80-110 FPS most of the time on Windows. And I would not expect it to run [significantly] faster on Linux.
For Killing Floor:
Can't remember ATM. Gonna check a bit later.
For Serious Sam 3:
A GF 650Ti won't get You Ultra settings, that's for sure. To keep SS3 over 60 fps at all times with a GF 650ti, You'd need to go with a customized graphics, settings "sitting" in between Medium and High. If You need help squeezing out the best looking graphics while keeping a good framerate, let me know. I found a lot of tricks with Serious Engine 3[.5] games to do so.

That's all for all the "graphics intensive" games I own on that have Linux ports ATM.

[1] My FX-8120 chip clocked very well and it would run stable above 4GHz on effective vCore ~1.19V. Meanwhile, my new FX-8320 needs an effective vCore to be above 1.3V to stay stable above 4GHz. Thus, I could keep my 8120 relatively cool on full load above 4GHz on stock cooling, while my new 8320 starts overheating on such loads && needs better cooling, which I plan to get.
So... If Your 6300 clocks well, OC the sh*t out of it.


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello everyone, I did not see anywhere this had been posted, yet.
So here it is.

Steam for Linux is having a Celebration Sale with over 50 game titles going for 50% to 75% off.

Link -->   Steam for Linux Celebration Sale


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 14, 2013)

i would recommend picking up FTL for a sweet strategy game and SteelStorm if you like arcade style shooters!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 18, 2013)

I also recommend FTL.  The game is fantastic and frustrating.  Also, the soundtrack is dope as hell.

I hope that when it officially launches that Dota 2 will have a Linux client.  Dota 2 would likely be one of the biggest games on Linux, and with that games' popularity, could potentially allow Valve to show crazy numbers for other developers and publishers to drool on.

I'm going to set up an Ubuntu dual boot soon and play any game that has a Linux client through it.

Also.  Do buy FTL.  'tis awesome, and $10 at full price.


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 24, 2013)

Installed Ubuntu 12.04 in a dual boot on my laptop. I really like it, but it is a little confusing.  I installed Steam and things are good to go. 

Time to mess around and learn me some Linux.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 24, 2013)

MEANWHILE, x86-64 (aka 64-bit) Steam client is available for some time now.
Too bad the package for the x86-64 version has different package dependencies and now depends on things I definitely DON'T want to have. ~____~


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 28, 2013)

So, they released some multiplatform mumorpuger on Steam today. With a native Linux client, ofc.
IDK, I shall try it out. I don't remember ever playing any other mumorpuger natively on Linux, so it's interesting to see this "odd one".


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 28, 2013)

Vinska said:


> So, they released some multiplatform mumorpuger on Steam today. With a native Linux client, ofc.
> IDK, I shall try it out. I don't remember ever playing any other mumorpuger natively on Linux, so it's interesting to see this "odd one".



i have no idea what you just said...


----------



## techtard (Feb 28, 2013)

I think he was talkng about the MMO Champions of Regnum, which has a native Linux client.

I played it a few years ago on a Fedora / AMD machine, it worked fine. Not big on MMO games though, so I can't comment whether it's good or bad.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 3, 2013)

So... the Steam for Linux userbase is growing rapidly.


> The total combined respondents for all visible Linux distributions amounts to 2.02%, a climb from the previous month's 1.12%, which is more than twice the growth between the December and January results.



Also, according to some sources, Penguins tend to buy more games than half-eaten-apples.

*Sauce post HERE*


----------



## techtard (Mar 3, 2013)

Just installed Serious Sam 3 on Steam, runs pretty good and is surprisingly fun!

Haven't ordered the FX rig for Linux yet, still using my old AM2+ machine, but I beefed it up by adding my old 5850. Had to remove some old harddrives and consolidate to one big hdd because the 5850 w/ the Gelid Icy Vision cooler was getting the fan blades stuck on the top row of sata cables .

With a minor overclock of 850/1200 this 5850 is doing fine in the 2 games I have tested for Linux. And I don't have to mess around with beta legacy drivers.


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm slightly disappointed that Super Meat Boy and Binding of Isaac aren't available via Steamplay, even though they do have Linux clients available.  I do own SMB from a Humble Bundle, but I must have missed the sale where BOI was available


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 3, 2013)

DannibusX said:


> I'm slightly disappointed that Super Meat Boy and Binding of Isaac aren't available via Steamplay, even though they do have Linux clients available.  I do own SMB from a Humble Bundle, but I must have missed the sale where BOI was available



There are a LOT of games on steam that have native Linux clients otherwise, but not on steam. It makes me pissed to the bone.


----------



## techtard (Mar 9, 2013)

Just tried out the 12.2 beta catalyst drivers with both good and bad results.
Good : TF2 runs flawlessly and the FPS went up to over 200.
The Bad: Serious Sam 3 won't startup.

Will look into it more tomorrow, too sauced to dig around tonight.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 9, 2013)

More and more games are getting Linux ports. Got two more games I already owned to appear in the Linux game list. The most recent one being Gratuitous Space Battles. With this, my native Linux game on Steam list grew to 18. Keep up the good work, devs! 



techtard said:


> Just tried out the 12.2 beta catalyst drivers with both good and bad results.
> Good : TF2 runs flawlessly and the FPS went up to over 200.
> The Bad: Serious Sam 3 won't startup.
> 
> Will look into it more tomorrow, too sauced to dig around tonight.



You mean 13.2, right? 
Glad TF2 works well for You!
And about SS3 - hop on here and post about Your problem w/ the game log included. Me, other Sam pleyers & possibly Croteam themselves will try to help You.


----------



## techtard (Mar 10, 2013)

Vinska said:


> More and more games are getting Linux ports. Got two more games I already owned to appear in the Linux game list. The most recent one being Gratuitous Space Battles. With this, my native Linux game on Steam list grew to 18. Keep up the good work, devs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, meant 13.2. Was drinking, in my brain it was still 2012 haha.
Will probably look into it more tomorrow, thanks for the link!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 22, 2013)

Went multi-monitor a week ago and decided to see how well steam games fare under Xinerama ("one huge desktop" setup). I can say - quite a few games hate it.

*BAD:* All Source engine games fail to start; Goldsrc engine games start, but are utterly broken; Serious Sam 3 segfaults on startup.
*FAIR:* And Yet it Moves, Bastion, Cave Story+, Cogs, Dungeon Defenders, Faster Than Light, Killing Floor, Organ Trail, Postal 2, VVVVVV - those work well, but don't expose multi-monitor resolutions in their configs and/or have problems w/ fullscreen.
*GOOD:* Amnesia: The Dark Descent, Dungeons of Dredmor, Gratuitous Space Battles - those games expose multi-monitor resolutions and work flawlessly with it.

Hope this info will be helpful for people who have or plan to get multi-monitor under Linux.
P.S. Amnesia looks Beautiful on multimonitor 

Also - note that games under "BAD" work well on multimonitor when not in Xinerama (on "multiple desktop" mode; did not test on "cloned output" yet.)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah I need to give this a shot in a VM I think. Good test of passthrough too I figure.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Note: updated my previous post [this]

Added: Postal 2 - under FAIR and Gratuitous Space Battles - under GOOD


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry for the double post, but:
Dungeon Defenders got a Linux client on steam a couple of hours ago!

What an odd game - won't even allow to customize the controls.
Added it under FAIR in my Xinerama post.


----------

